# Internet connection via deca questions



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

I am doing what should be a pretty straightforward DIY D*-to-internet connection using DECA and need some unambiguous answers.

System hardware:

SL5-AU9S
SWM8R1-93 / PI-28	(SWM8 is non-green dot)
MSPLIT4RO-03
HR24-500 x 2
H24-100 x 1
DECA1MR0-01 / PS18DERO-03 (DECA is "green label")​
A couple of posts have suggested that a DECA1MR0-01 will not work properly for a D*-to-internet connection, but I have not seen a definitive response or statement. Will a DECA1MR0-01 work properly for this application?

Yes?
No?
If no, why not?
If no, what will work properly?​
Some posts suggest that a D*-to-internet connection using DECA requires enabling UPnP in the router, but I have not seen a definitive response or statement. I don't see why UPnP would be needed and don't want it (security) unless it is necessary. Is UPnP required?

No?
Yes?
If yes, why?​
My understanding is that a Band Stop Filter (BSFR01) is required between a "non-green dot" SWM8 (what I have) and the MSPLIT4RO-03. Is my understanding correct?

No?
Yes?
If yes, located at the SWM8 or at the MSPLIT4RO-03?​
Thanks-


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> I am doing what should be a pretty straightforward DIY D*-to-internet connection using DECA and need some unambiguous answers.
> 
> System hardware:
> SL5-AU9S
> ...


I'll leave the networking to the network types.
The DECA to router works. Lately there is some "BAD INFO" suggesting otherwise.
Mount the bandstop filter on the input of the splitter for best results. Only if this doesn't, would I look at moving it around [closer to the SWM8].


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

VOS,

To quote Meatloaf, "Two out of three ain't bad".

Thanks,
Barry


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

uPnP is not required. It can be used for "Network Services" but this is not currently being used for anything (port forwarding would also work). 

DHCP is the default for network setup but many people prefer either reserving addresses by MAC or using static addressing.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

bobnielsen said:


> uPnP is not required.


That is what I wanted to confirm, thanks.

Anyone who is interested should Google "UPnP security issues".


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> uPnP is not required. It can be used for "Network Services" but this is not currently being used for anything (port forwarding would also work).
> 
> DHCP is the default for network setup but many people prefer either reserving addresses by MAC or using static addressing.


For me, I use DHCP completely .. I do set up "static" IPs for my DVRs in my DHCP server so that when they find their dynamic IP, it is always the same thing. These are often referred to as reserved addresses in your DHCP server.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> I am doing what should be a pretty straightforward DIY D*-to-internet connection using DECA and need some unambiguous answers.
> 
> System hardware:
> 
> ...


:shrug: if it's green label, it should work, but it only needs to be green label if you are passing DECA through the splitter (likely the case here).



> Some posts suggest that a D*-to-internet connection using DECA requires enabling UPnP in the router, but I have not seen a definitive response or statement. I don't see why UPnP would be needed and don't want it (security) unless it is necessary. Is UPnP required?
> 
> No?
> Yes?
> If yes, why?​


You do not need to enable UPnP on your router if you do not want to. I don't believe there is anything current that utilizes this service. It may be something that you could optionally enable in the future if something does come along that uses it. In my case, I set the ports up manually (network services) and it does work at my house, but a broken "network services" will not cause any problems whatsoever at this point in time. If it is needed in the future, it will most certainly be something that is optional.



> My understanding is that a Band Stop Filter (BSFR01) is required between a "non-green dot" SWM8 (what I have) and the MSPLIT4RO-03. Is my understanding correct?
> 
> No?
> Yes?
> ...


In this situation, and wherever it makes sense in your cabling line .. do this

SWiM-8 --> BSF --> Splitter Input

You may have a power supply between the SWiM & the BSF or you may put the power supply on the other side (output) of the splitter .. It shouldn't really matter. Just fit it in (correct direction) to the the line where it is most advantageous for you.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

For the benefit of anyone following this thread:

The DECA1MR0-01 is a "green label" version.

The MSPLIT4RO-03 will eventually pass DECA for MRV.

The PI-28 for the SWM8 is located at my primary HR24 and is on a UPS.

The DECA1MR0-01 & PS18DERO-03 are located at my router & switch and powered from another UPS. 

The DECA1MR0-01 connects to the MSPLIT4RO-03 via a dedicated RG-6 cable (no receiver or DVR).


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> For the benefit of anyone following this thread:
> 
> The DECA1MR0-01 is a "green label" version.
> 
> ...


That sounds fine to me. I have a green label DECA for my HR21 and a white label DECA for the router--no issues.

I know what the difference is for green LNBs (bandstop filter built-in) and green splitters (tighter control of the isolation between ports) but don't know what (if any) the difference would be for a green label DECA.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Something about a picture being worth a thousand words.


----------



## salmo62 (Aug 20, 2006)

Barry, could I ask the model # on your SWM8. I have the Zinwell SWM8R1-03, not sure if this one is green or not.

Thanks


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

salmo62 said:


> Barry, could I ask the model # on your SWM8. I have the Zinwell SWM8R1-03, not sure if this one is green or not.
> 
> Thanks


Mine is also a Zinwell SWM8R1-03 (non-green label). I corrected my original post and drawing to include that information.

It will be another day or two before I finish re-wiring, so don't assume that this is a done deal.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Something about a picture being worth a thousand words.


The only thing I noticed of "interest" is that your PI is mounted in a different position that my setup. In my case, the PI is prior to the splitter. Not sure if that really makes a huge difference, but that was the one variance that was observed in comparison.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The only thing I noticed of "interest" is that your PI is mounted in a different position that my setup. In my case, the PI is prior to the splitter. Not sure if that really makes a huge difference, but that was the one variance that was observed in comparison.


I located the PI-28 after the splitter to get it indoors and so it could be powered from the UPS that serves the HR-24. That "leg" has to be connected to the "power pass" port on the splitter, but it works fine with solid copper core RG-6.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't see anything in that setup that I would call "wrong"

personally, I would hang the PI for the SWiM on the same leg as the broadband DECA (DECA1MR0-01) so it would look like this ..

Splitter --> PI-28 --> DECA1MR0-01 --> PS18DER0-03

But that's only because in my mind it "looks" better. I can't see any technical reason do do it my way over your way.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> I don't see anything in that setup that I would call "wrong"
> 
> personally, I would hang the PI for the SWiM on the same leg as the broadband DECA (DECA1MR0-01) so it would look like this ..
> 
> ...


Doug,

The "reason" I put the PI-28 in the HR-24 leg is that the chicken (aka the SWM8) came well before the egg (aka the DECA).

Either way should be OK, but I like your idea about putting the PI-28 in the same leg as the DECA1MR0-01 / PS18DER0-03. It would let me put both power inserters in the same location on a large (1250 VA) UPS.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Either way should be OK, but I like your idea about putting the PI-28 in the same leg as the DECA1MR0-01 / PS18DER0-03. It would let me put both power inserters in the same location on a large (1250 VA) UPS.


 .. That's probably the real reason why I think it looks better. All of the "stuff" can be hidden away in the same location leaving a "clean" install where your receivers are.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Per the suggestion from Doug, I changed the layout to put the PI-28 and the DECA1MR0-01 in the same "leg". That leg now serves only to power the SWM8R1-03 and pass data from the DECA1MR0-01 to the splitter. Each DVR / receiver has a clean shot to the MSPLIT4RO-03 splitter.

The updated layout is attached. Not shown is that my cable modem, router, switch, PI-28 and PS18DERO-03 are powered from a UPS.

Hint: Using a UPS to power *all* WAN / LAN devices can eliminate a lot of unexplained glitches.

One HR24 initially refused to connect via DECA ("fixed" by re-running satellite setup), but other than that hiccup, everything worked fine. It did take a few hours before the DVR's could "see" the D*oD listings.

Now that the internet connection(s) and D*oD are working, the next step is to activate MRV; I will post how that goes.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Activated MRV today. It took a while for the CSR to figure out how to activate MRV with a DIY install, but everything worked out OK.

Unlike some previous posters, there was no waiting for the receivers to find each other or the unified playlist to be available; it was "instant on".

FWIW, I am using DHCP addressing (no fixed addresses).

With my system, the MRV function is completely transparent and there is no discernible lag with any of the remote functions.

D*oD is very straightforward, but the download times seem to vary quite a bit for no apparent reason. Maybe at the server end or maybe internet congestion at certain times. I have a 10 Mbps connection and a 250 GB / month download limit, so my impression may not be typical.


----------

